# Got a Izzy today



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Went out back to my pond to fish for a few this morning. Accidently snagged with guy on my ultralite setup. 30'' long. Very pretty. Theres 4 in my pond. Im guessing someone was using them for bait years ago and they just never got ate.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice fish. And that is a fish Ohio too! Over 26 inches!!


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Nice fish. And that is a fish Ohio too! Over 26 inches!!


Heck ya! I never even thought of that.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice Mirror Carp!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats on the nice mirror carp! I see them occasionally in the GMR


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> And that is a fish Ohio too! Over 26 inches!!


Even if it's snagged? 

I don't know anything about the "Fish Ohio" program, but I can't imagine you get a medal for accidentally snagging a fish.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Way cool looking Fish - BTW Snagging is legal method for Carp & other roughfish


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I just remembered that. You can snag a carp and still they give you a medal.


----------

